
Oulipo.social: Lipogrammatic Mastodon - tripofmice
https://oulipo.social/about/more
======
tripofmice
Helpful context: \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oulipo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oulipo)
\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipogram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipogram)
\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastodon_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastodon_\(software\))

